# Liquid Feed for stocker operation



## Daniel Reese (Sep 28, 2019)

Background info: New to stocker cattle, following in foot steps of family and looking into other options.

Operation: Buy stockers from 550lb to 650/700 lbs at X costs per lb. straight from sale yards. Put on pasture and have always fed a 15% protein corn gluten ration at a lb/per steer that seems to be needed based on forage. Ration costs $235.00/ton and has to be fed by feeder daily or as needed. Keep for x amount of days. Contract to buyer for X Amount per lb. Profit from lbs gained and roll up over cost to buy. Of course other costs involved, just a basic run down.

Question: Would it make more sense at $315.00 per ton delivered to put out a liquid feed that consists of 30 ish % protein and 8% fat. Feed free choice and move the feeders into parts of pasture where I want the cattle to be at based on forage available. 

Anyone use liquid feed for their stocker operation??

Concerned also about free choice and cost involved, but like the idea of more protien. Not sure how the fat % would really help with stockers.

Seems to me (I am new to this) that the steers that are waiting for me to show every morning are not doing near as good as the ones that stay out in the pasture grazing more. Also seems to be less labor involved in the liquid feed also. I do like feeding cubes or ration to get them coming up as needed. Easier to move towards pens when needed.


----------

